# What if nothing happens in 2012????



## Buffaloman (Jun 2, 2012)

I wonder how many wives are going to kill their husbands if nothing happens in 2012? I 've been preparing for years for the lastest diasters and nothing ever happened? Y2k, end of the world, etc, etc.....and all I get from my wife is I told you so.........I really hope something happens so I can tell her I was right just one time...Any guys hearing the same thing...LOL


----------



## solardon (Mar 2, 2012)

I am not hearing that because my wife and I are of the same mind when it comes to being frugal and prepared. You buy insurance of all kinds but you don't want to use them do you? I don't think any of us are hoping TSHTF because of the outcomes. I hope nothing happens when I drive my car but in case it is totaled and i survive, it will be replaced. I hope nothing happens this year or the next but if it does, I will have food, shelter and hear for another year or so. Keep on prepping!


----------



## Xplorer (May 8, 2012)

My wife is pretty cool about prepping. When she seen I had a new BOB, she asked where her's was. She's even good about spending what little money we have on prepping, even though I'm currently jobless, so I guess I'll keep her-lol


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

My wife is very much on-board as well. She buys much of what we use from the big club stores… a case (or two) at a time. Even though we live on half an acre in town, we garden and cook outdoors with alternative fuel sources as often as the weather allows… trying to integrate low-tech self-reliant options into our daily lives. 

We’ve discovered that you can shift your life style a little at a time in spite of your surroundings and comfortably (maintaining a contemporary household) wean off many dependencies. Our youngest goes off to college this fall and we plan to make a more substantial down-shift to a simpler mode of living at that time. Both my wife and I are anxious to make the changes. We’ve found that life is much more enjoyable and a whole lot less frantic when you leave the TV and the computer off in the evening and just talk or read a book while sitting around a brazier fire on the deck. We don’t ignore daily and current events, but we choose to be informed, not infected. 

We anticipate some pretty rude political, social and financial upheavals in 2012/2013 and chose to adjust early, so the impacts on us are less severe. If nothing happens (can’t imagine), we’ll still be in a healthier, less costly and more independent situation. That’s rewarding in itself.


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

Amen Brother! 
My wife is on board. I hate to say this but it has already started. You have to look at the whole picture not just your back yard. So many events are playing out right in front of us. You people that still have your eyes closed wake the hell up! I would have to say the biggest impact that most of you are going through is the unemployment status. It is going to test your faith in everything. Do not lose hope or your faith.


----------



## preop (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't think anything is going to happen real soon, but the baby boomers are going to collapse social security soon. there is no way around the math. The pols will inflate what is left of the dollar, to stave off the inevitable a very few years, then the economy is going on its nose.


----------



## El Chorizo (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't believe in any collapse relayed to the Mayan or anything else, but I do feel that every year things get worse and worse and our political system gets further away from logic and reality. Eventually, that will come to a head.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

According to some researcher we have miscalculated the Mayan calendar and some estimates say that the Mayan 2012 already happened over a hundred years ago some say it is not for another 20 years. We have learned about there civilization based on just the writings and pictures carved into the stone walls. Conquistadors burned all the Mayan writings because they believed they were devil worshipers. Its like trying to figure out our civilization just on the street signs and metal plated on statues, we don’t know what really happened to President Kennedy if there was only 1 or up to 3 different shooters and that was only 50 years ago. On December 22nd 2012 I'll be buying Christmans gifts


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Like ElChorizo, I'm not placing much stock in the Mayan calendar. I'm focusing on the issues I read about that are occurring in Europe and have occurred in New Orleans. 


I've taken steps to project my wife and me. If everything holds, I may be out $500 for MRE's but everything else that I've stocked is cycled on a regular basis. For example, as we use a can of beans or corn we move the next can forward and the new replacement is move to the back. Toilet paper and dry rice and beans have a long shelve life so I do not worry about cycling.


----------



## Xplorer (May 8, 2012)

LOL. My wife said "did you know there was TP stacked in the upstairs bedrooms closet?". My answer was, who do you think put it there?


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I find it very hard for anyone to buy into the Mayan BS but the lesson that I and many more learned from the New Orleans fiasco is that I would rather be prepared for the worse and hope for the best. I cycle all of our food supplies and water by date code and donate it prior to it becoming inedible. The rest of my preps, tools, hardware, guns, ammo etc...will remain with me until I am gone.


----------



## Dave (Jul 3, 2012)

Xplorer said:


> LOL. My wife said "did you know there was TP stacked in the upstairs bedrooms closet?". My answer was, who do you think put it there?


LOL I posted this somewhere else on the site, but stockpiling TP has kind of been my thing because in all the post-apocalypse themed movies and shows, they never address the problem of "no TP."

But the other day somebody said to me "If the SHTF that bad, then there will be plenty of worthless paper money around to wipe with"

LOL


----------

